# Vista a fianco di Gentoo: installazione sicura?[Sì: Risolto]

## canduc17

Ciao.

Sul mio Desktop di casa ho installato Gentoo 2007.0.

Ho un disco da 320 Giga SATA II ed ho dedicato a Gentoo 220 Giga, gli altri 100 sono liberi, neanche formattati.

Se io dovessi installare Windows Vista (niente commenti please  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  )  in questi 100 GB posso stare tranquillo?

Nel senso, basta dare le giuste indicazioni all'installer di piazzarmi windows lì e modificando grub.conf otterrei un normale dual boot, o rischio di sputtanare tutto?

Perchè fin'ora ho sempre installato Gentoo con Windows già presente sul disco fisso, non ho mai provato il contrario...

Non vorrei che l'installazione modificasse il master boot record, piallasse Gentoo o facesse tante altre belle cosine di cui non sarei affatto sorpreso...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## codadilupo

non puoi installare windows su una partizione non all'inizio del disco, non primaria, non di boot.

Inoltre, si', l'installer di windows pialla grub, quindi dopo dovresti reinstallare grub.

Coda

----------

## lavish

Qua il problema e di installare windows, non tanto gentoo, quindi sposto il thread dal Forum italiano (Italian) al Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## canduc17

Che felicità!

Mi piace perchè ti lasciano possibilità di scelta.

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## jordan83

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> non puoi installare windows su una partizione non all'inizio del disco, non primaria, non di boot.
> 
> Inoltre, si', l'installer di windows pialla grub, quindi dopo dovresti reinstallare grub.
> 
> Coda

 

Io sono riuscito a installare Windows XP su una partizione primaria ma non all'inizio del disco.

```

# fdisk -l /dev/hda

Disk /dev/hda: 100.0 GB, 100030242816 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 12161 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1               1          12       96358+  83  Linux

/dev/hda2              13         121      875542+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3             122       10827    85995945   83  Linux

/dev/hda4   *       10828       12157    10683225    7  HPFS/NTFS

```

Non so se sarebbe stato possibile installare Windows addirittura su una partizione logica, purtroppo non ho potuto provare. Tieni conto che ho dovuto installare Windows ridimensionando la partizione Reiser /dev/hda3 di 10GB e dopo che il processo mi è andato miracolosamente bene (pur avendo rischiato almeno 3 volte di perdere tutti i dati  :Neutral:  ) non avevo tutta questa voglia di giocare ancora con la fortuna  :Wink: 

Inoltre non sapevo se l'introdurre partizioni logiche avrebbe potuto corrompermi /dev/hda1 in quanto non ricordo se lo spazio adibito alla definizione di partizioni logiche sia "riservato" sul disco o se venga invece usato solo se delle partizioni logiche effettivamente esistono. Dovessi rispondere a bruciapelo direi che la soluzione intelligente è che lo spazio venga riservato (proprio in previsione di future aggiunte di partizioni logiche) ma dovrei controllare.

Ma tornando a noi...

Io ho semplicemente creato la partizione /dev/hda4 usando fdisk (ma puoi usare anche cfdisk) e le ho assegnato il tipo HPFS/NTFS.

Windows poi l'ha riconosciuta e si è installato senza fare un lamento. Ovviamente mi ha sovrascritto il MBR ma quello era certo il minore dei problemi che ero pronto ad affrontare   :Razz: 

Non so se Vista sia tanto malvagio da piallarti tutto (non credo proprio  :Wink:  ) ma secondo me potresti provare.

Se è andata bene a me...

----------

## canduc17

Okkei.

Io sul disco ho tre partizioni: boot, swap e root...mi rimane una partizione primaria da sfruttare, no?

Io formatto lo spazio che mi rimane libero come NTFS, caccio su il dvd di installazione di Vista e lo installo...

Come faccio poi a mettere a posto il master boot record?

Mi basta poi modificare grub.conf come descritto nell'handbook, per avere il dual boot?

----------

## crisandbea

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Okkei.
> 
> Io sul disco ho tre partizioni: boot, swap e root...mi rimane una partizione primaria da sfruttare, no?
> 
> Io formatto lo spazio che mi rimane libero come NTFS, caccio su il dvd di installazione di Vista e lo installo...
> ...

 

dopo aver installato winzooz, devi utilizzare un livecd di Gentoo, monti le partizioni di root e home che hai, monti proc e dev, dopo fai chroot, ed installi grub come da manuale.

ciauz

----------

## canduc17

Bene...provo e vi faccio sapere!

----------

## jordan83

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come faccio poi a mettere a posto il master boot record?

 

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dopo aver installato winzooz, devi utilizzare un livecd di Gentoo, monti le partizioni di root e home che hai, monti proc e dev, dopo fai chroot, ed installi grub come da manuale.
> 
> ciauz

 

Uhm, quanto suggerito da crisandbea è eccessivo. Non occorre che monti tutti i file systems e fai chroot.

Fai partire il livecd di Gentoo, entri in console e lanci grub:

```

# grub

```

Quindi come riportato nell'handbook dai:

```

grub> root (hd0,0)    

grub> setup (hd0)     

grub> quit            

```

supponendo, in questo caso, che la partizione boot (di linux ovviamente  :Wink:  ) sia /dev/hda1 (o /dev/sda1 per i SATA)

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi basta poi modificare grub.conf come descritto nell'handbook, per avere il dual boot?
> 
> 

 

Sì, tipo:

```

title=Windows Vista

rootnoverify (hd0,3)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

se, come nel mio caso, Windows è in /dev/hda4 (o /dev/sda4)

----------

## crisandbea

@jordan83

in effetti, hai ragione   :Embarassed:    , però abituato ad entrare in chroot per fare eventuali modifiche o cavolate varie, è stata la prima soluzione venutam in mente.

ciauz

----------

## djinnZ

Visto che sono il fanatico dei partizionamenti complessi:

A meno che non lo abbiano risolto con 'zozz'a Bestia (ma spero di non doverci mai avere a che fare) su xp il loader ha gli stessi identici problemi del vecchio lilo (però non a 1024, qui sta lo strano, se i file di sistema si spostano troppo verso il centro del disco o riavvi con il disco di installazione o sei fregato) non chiedetemi perchè.

Quindi se il kernel va oltre una certa porzione del disco sei fregato. In estesa non puoi installare ma se la partizione estesa non va oltre il settore 1024 il setup la rimappa automaticamente come D: oppure si incazza.

----------

## Danilo

Non so se e' possibile installare win su una partizione non primaria.

Per la questione bootloader ti consiglio  GAG.

Installi Lilo o grub sulla stessa partizione di linux da cui proviene e  poi installi GAG da floppy o cd.

Se devi aggiungere o togliere un nuovo linux la configurazione la fai allo startup.

Se installi windows e ti sovrascrive l'MBR rimetti il floppy e lo installi da li dentro.

----------

## skypjack

Confermo il fatto che Windows ha bisogno di una partizione primaria. Io l'ho installato (XP) dopo Gentoo in fondo al disco e l'unica rogna è stata ripristinare grub, rogna per modo di dire perchè con un livecd risolvi in un attimo via chroot e, se addirittura hai il floppy sulla macchina, basta un dischetto bootabile di grub e carichi la nostra amata, poi dal suo interno installi grub e riavvi felice.

----------

## canduc17

Niente da fare: Vista non mi permette di fare l'installazione dove voglio io.

Se gli dico di installarmela nella quarta partizione primaria del disco, (dopo averla formattata mediante l'installer) mi risponde:

```
Windows is unable to find a system volume that meets its criteria for installation
```

Ho provato anche con un disco esterno e mi risponde:

```
Windows cannot be installed to this disk. Setup does not support configuration of or installation to disks connected yhrough a USB or IEEE 1394 port.
```

Li adoro sempre di più...

----------

## codadilupo

come dicevo, windows pretende una partizione al'inizio del disco. Non so dirvi se come e quando questo non valga, ma tendenzialmente è vero.

Certo, poi: tentar non nuoce, ma se devo installare win, preferisco seguire le regole auree, almeno mi evito possibili casini  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## bandreabis

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Niente da fare: Vista non mi permette di fare l'installazione dove voglio io.
> 
> Se gli dico di installarmela nella quarta partizione primaria del disco, (dopo averla formattata mediante l'installer) mi risponde:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hai reso attiva la partizione su cui vuoi installare Vista?

Comunque prova a seguire questa guida: http://www.p2pforum.it/forum/showthread.php?t=165671

Credo però che questa discussione non centri più con Gentoo.  :Confused: 

----------

## canduc17

Beh, penso che c'entri invece, visto che il problema è evitare che il sistema di casa Redmond non spazzi via la mia Gentoo box, tirata sù in mesi di fatica...

Bella quella guida!

L'ho seguita per rendere la partizione attiva, poi sono riuscito ad installare Vista senza problemi.

Dopo, per ripristinare Grub, non ho seguito la guida, ma le istruzioni impeccabili di jordan83.

La guida ti fà fare un maccherone strano, adatto magari per utenti ubuntu, ma per noi che siamo più smanettoni...ho quindi preferito seguire prima le vostre indicazioni e tutto è andato a buon fine!

Ora va tutto perfettamente: ho il mio dual boot con Gentoo e Vista!

Grazie mille!

----------

## bandreabis

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Beh, penso che c'entri invece, visto che il problema è evitare che il sistema di casa Redmond non spazzi via la mia Gentoo box, tirata sù in mesi di fatica...
> 
> Bella quella guida!
> 
> L'ho seguita per rendere la partizione attiva, poi sono riuscito ad installare Vista senza problemi.
> ...

 

Ottimo allora, lieto di averti potuto aiutare.... missione compiuta: Yahoooooo!!!

PS: non avevi fatto una ricerca con Google (che è tuo amico) dì la verità.   :Razz: 

----------

